# Help me find a girl's cotton nightgown!



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Dd's 6th birthday is in one week. She has had her heart set on a nightgown. I tried finding one for Christmas and had no luck because of the laws about flame retardant materials (don't get me started....). So I found a knit cotton sundress that she has been wearing. But what she really wants in a white, cotton, old-fashion nightgown JUST LIKE Laura's on Little House on the Prairie. I would really like to find this for her as her big birthday gift from dh and me. Any ideas? I do not have time to order something custom. But maybe someone knows of a "costume", "loungewear", or a "dress" made of cotton that would be comfortable enough to sleep in?


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I hear you on your search for cotton nightgowns. . . really, you'd have to sew your own or find someone else to.

Land's End has some tie dye tshirt dresses right now that might be nice nightgowns. Dharma trading company has cotton dress blanks (for dying whatever color you want). That might be a good option - she might have fun tie-dying her own nightgowns or otherwise decorating them if you got a few of those?


----------



## bethanyclaire (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe this one? Im not 100% sure it isn't treated cotton, but it IS listed as organic. Maybe you could send an e-mail and ask? It sure is pretty!

http://www.esperanzathreads.com/childnightgown.htm


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe try etsy? I found =tags&includes[]=title]this, which is called a slip dress but came up when I typed "nightgown" in the search field. There's =tags&includes[]=title]this one too, which looks more like t-shirt material than the first one.

ETA: Sorry the tags look weird. The links do work, they just look odd. because the link itself contained brackets and messed up my tagging.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

You could try American Girl. My niece used to have one very much like you are describing. It came from the American Girl catalog and I think it matched one of the doll's nightgowns.

Good luck!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

http://store.americangirl.com/agshop...aleGroupId/173

i found this on on the American Girl web site. it is so cute! i have no clue what it is made of. it does say 8+ and i think that might be because i does not carry and flame retardant on it??? check it out it is so darn cute!


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

I was going to suggest American Girl too, but I looked at they are all polester.

To get something that is truly 100% cotton and not treated, you will pretty much have to make it yourself (or have it made) or find someone who is selling it as loungewear or a dress.

Nightgowns aren't hard to make if you have any sewing skill (and a machine) at all.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/lml4/ready.htm

Scroll down -- there are white nightgowns listed in size 5/6 and 7/8.


----------



## Bazile (May 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper* 
But what she really wants in a white, cotton, old-fashion nightgown JUST LIKE Laura's on Little House on the Prairie.

Would these work?Kirsten's Nightie or Addy's Nightie I saw your post on the front page, and I remembered that when I was a kid that American Girl sold clothes to let you dress like your doll. Kirsten is from 1854, and her family immigrated from Sweden to the Minnesotan frontier. So the time frame is a little earlier, but it looks close enough to me. Addy is from 1864 and she is an escaped slave living in Philadelphia. The right time frame, but East Coast, still looks pretty close.
Unfortunately, both are flame resistant polyester,







: which probably means it's a no go. And they seem a little pricey to me for what it is, but so are must American Girl things. Ironically, the doll's version are cotton flannel. Exactly what it sounds like your DD wants.
Otherwise, I'd try looking at some of the online modest clothing stores. I did some looking, and mostly I was finding custom made which you don't have time for. But, you might be able someone who has some nightgowns already made. Of the custom made ones, they seemed to be that style of nightgown, and in untreated cotton! Or, if you know someone who can sew,
a nightgown like that shouldn't be too difficult for someone who knows what they're doing. My mom sewed a lot of my clothes when I was a kid, and something like that would probably have taken her about an evening using a sewing machine.
Hopefully this might help, and







: to your DD.

ETA: Apparently why I was writing a novel, and having fun looking at clothes, everyone else thought American girl too.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Dharma Trading company has 'dresses' that might do.
Short Sleeves
Sleeveless
Long Sleeved (though it's 103 where I am right now, so the idea of long sleeves makes my skin crawl! But some day it will cool down, right?)


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Gymboree and Hanna Andersen both have cotton nightgowns I think. Not sure about plain white though - that will be harder...


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php..._desc&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

It would probably be cheaper to find someone who can sew and have them whip up a nightgown out of muslin for you.


----------



## zeldamomma (Jan 5, 2006)

FWIW, a simple nightgown would be quick and easy to make if you know anyone who might sew one for her. In this economy, I bet you could go to the fabric store (or even the fabric section of walmart) pick out a simple pattern (look for words like "quick" and "easy") and ask the people who work there if they know someone who could sew it for you, and I bet they'd know someone who'd be happy to do it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

You guys rock!

There are a few suggested gowns that will work perfectly!

I can sew and have a machine but dd sticks to me like glue. There is no way I could make one without her finding out. I am not too worried about the price. We do very low key birthday gifts and this will be her only gift from us along with an afternoon of bowling


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

We have one with no flame retardant (at least that's what the sales person told us). The tag says Mela Wilson. I googled it and didn't come up with much except for really expensive baby dresses. I know I got my gown 1/2 price for about $20. It sounds just like what you are looking for!


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I ordered one off of Etsy







It may not make it in time so I printed off a picture to wrap just in case..... I also saw patterns for the Little House clothes and will make her a winter gown with bonnet for Christmas! I will just have to plot a time when dh can get her out of the house so I can sew.


----------

